# M5A99X EVO - does anyone use this motherboard?

## Oniryczny

Hello

I am seeking users who are using this motherboard with gentoo

I would like to talk about kernel settings to it as I'm poor with compilling kernels   :Razz: 

----------

## russK

I don't have that motherboard but I have the M5A99FX PRO R2.0, very similar.

I'm lazy and use genkernel.  I have been quite happy with the mobo.  My attempt to use a 4.2 kernel was miserable, so I'm still on 4.0.5 I have no pressing reason to upgrade at the moment, 4.0.5 has been rock solid.  I wouldn't mind getting a leaner .config and initrd but I don't have tons of time to work on it.

Here is my .config if you want a starting point, I suppose much of it may not be necessary:  https://bpaste.net/show/ea3f4bf7d7c1

HTH

----------

## russK

I should have mentioned I'm using systemd on this box, if you are not you should undo some of these things if you start with that .config:  https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd

----------

## TigerJr

 *Oniryczny wrote:*   

> Hello
> 
> I am seeking users who are using this motherboard with gentoo
> 
> I would like to talk about kernel settings to it as I'm poor with compilling kernels  

 

Can you list lspci -k output from livecd to check what kernel drivers needed to make your mainboard work? Or use genkernel guide from gentoo wiki...

----------

## Oniryczny

that's the point

I would like not to use genkernel

----------

## charles17

 *Oniryczny wrote:*   

> that's the point

 

So what's your output of lspci?  *Quote:*   

> # lspci -nnkv

 

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Like russK I have the M5A99FX (uses the same onboard chips as the evo, if I'm not mistaken)

Any this is a cut down version minus dupes and video cards as that will depend on what you put in your system.

```
PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port B) 

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

SATA controller [0106]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller 

        Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller 

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

SMBus [0c05]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 SMBus Controller 

        Kernel driver in use: piix4_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c_piix4

Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) 

        Kernel driver in use: oss_hdaudio

Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 3 

        Kernel driver in use: k10temp

        Kernel modules: k10temp

Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 4 

        Kernel modules: fam15h_power

Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller

        Kernel modules: r8169

USB controller [0c03]: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller 

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd
```

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Oniryczny wrote:*   

> that's the point
> 
> I would like not to use genkernel

 

Where is the issue?

I used genkernel as a starting point and than adaped the config, because my self generated kernel did not booted at first.

Genkernel is a decent piece of software to get a box working, than you can adapt, clean the config of unneeded config settings and modules. 

You may use a kernel seed as an alternative and adapt it than.

----------

## TigerJr

 *Quote:*   

> because my self generated kernel did not booted at first

 

So you think that other people can't make configuration better than you?

----------

## Oniryczny

I did the same

used genkernel and made some checks or unchecks

but in most cases I unchecked an important thing (which I hadn't known) and finished with kernel panic

then another genker finished up with kernel panic again because it was still keeping the old (wrong settings) tho I have genkernel with clean and mrproper (I thought they are helping) 

```
# lspci -nnkv

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port B) [1002:5a14] (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port B) [1002:5a14]

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [f0] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [c4] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface

   Capabilities: [40] HyperTransport: Retry Mode

   Capabilities: [54] HyperTransport: UnitID Clumping

   Capabilities: [9c] HyperTransport: #1a

   Capabilities: [70] MSI: Enable- Count=1/4 Maskable- 64bit-

00:02.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port B) [1002:5a16] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   DeviceName:  Onboard IGD

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 24

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

   Memory behind bridge: fea00000-feafffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c0000000-00000000cfffffff

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port B) [1002:5a14]

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Capabilities: [190] Access Control Services

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:04.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port D) [1002:5a18] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 24

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000d00fffff

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port D) [1002:5a14]

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Capabilities: [190] Access Control Services

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:05.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port E) [1002:5a19] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 24

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: fe900000-fe9fffff

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port E) [1002:5a14]

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Capabilities: [190] Access Control Services

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:06.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port F) [1002:5a1a] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 25

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

   Memory behind bridge: fe800000-fe8fffff

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port F) [1002:5a14]

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Capabilities: [190] Access Control Services

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:07.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port G) [1002:5a1b] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 25

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: fe700000-fe7fffff

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port G) [1002:5a14]

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Capabilities: [190] Access Control Services

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:0a.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx1 port A) [1002:5a1d] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 26

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff

   Memory behind bridge: fe600000-fe6fffff

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx1 port A) [1002:5a14]

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Capabilities: [190] Access Control Services

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:11.0 SATA controller [0106]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [1002:4391] (rev 40) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [1043:84dd]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at f040 [size=8]

   I/O ports at f030 [size=4]

   I/O ports at f020 [size=8]

   I/O ports at f010 [size=4]

   I/O ports at f000 [size=16]

   Memory at feb0b000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [70] SATA HBA v1.0

   Capabilities: [a4] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

00:12.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397] (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18

   Memory at feb0a000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

   Kernel modules: ohci_pci

00:12.2 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396] (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17

   Memory at feb09000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [e4] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00e0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:13.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397] (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 20

   Memory at feb08000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

   Kernel modules: ohci_pci

00:13.2 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396] (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 21

   Memory at feb07000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [e4] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00e0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:14.0 SMBus [0c05]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 SMBus Controller [1002:4385] (rev 42)

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 SMBus Controller [1002:4385]

   Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel

   Kernel driver in use: piix4_smbus

   Kernel modules: i2c_piix4

00:14.2 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) [1002:4383] (rev 40)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 Motherboard [1043:8410]

   Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16

   Memory at feb00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge [0601]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller [1002:439d] (rev 40)

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller [1002:439d]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

00:14.4 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge [1002:4384] (rev 40) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, VGA palette snoop, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=07, sec-latency=64

   I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff

   Memory behind bridge: fe500000-fe5fffff

00:14.5 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller [1002:4399] (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller [1002:4399]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18

   Memory at feb06000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

   Kernel modules: ohci_pci

00:16.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397] (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 22

   Memory at feb05000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

   Kernel modules: ohci_pci

00:16.2 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396] (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 23

   Memory at feb04000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [e4] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00e0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:18.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 0 [1022:1600]

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [80] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

00:18.1 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 1 [1022:1601]

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 2 [1022:1602]

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 3 [1022:1603]

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [f0] Secure device <?>

00:18.4 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 4 [1022:1604]

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.5 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 5 [1022:1605]

   Flags: fast devsel

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cape Verde PRO [Radeon HD 7750 / R7 250E] [1002:683f] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Cape Verde PRO [Radeon HD 7750 / R7 250E] [1458:2551]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 28

   Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at fea00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   I/O ports at e000 [size=256]

   Expansion ROM at fea40000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [48] Vendor Specific Information: Len=08 <?>

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Capabilities: [150] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [270] #19

   Kernel driver in use: radeon

01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cape Verde/Pitcairn HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 7700/7800 Series] [1002:aab0]

   Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Cape Verde/Pitcairn HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 7700/7800 Series] [1458:aab0]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 50

   Memory at fea60000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [48] Vendor Specific Information: Len=08 <?>

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Capabilities: [150] Advanced Error Reporting

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 06)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8P67 and other motherboards [1043:8432]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 33

   I/O ports at d000 [size=256]

   Memory at d0004000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

   Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=4 Masked-

   Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 01-00-00-00-68-4c-e0-00

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

03:00.0 USB controller [0c03]: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller [1b21:1042] (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8B WS Motherboard [1043:8488]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 31

   Memory at fe900000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [68] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=8 Masked-

   Capabilities: [78] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [80] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: xhci_pci

04:00.0 SATA controller [0106]: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362 SATA Controller [197b:2362] (rev 10) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8P67 Deluxe Motherboard [1043:8460]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 29

   I/O ports at c040 [size=8]

   I/O ports at c030 [size=4]

   I/O ports at c020 [size=8]

   I/O ports at c010 [size=4]

   I/O ports at c000 [size=16]

   Memory at fe810000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

   Capabilities: [8c] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

05:00.0 USB controller [0c03]: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller [1b21:1042] (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8B WS Motherboard [1043:8488]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 41

   Memory at fe700000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [68] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=8 Masked-

   Capabilities: [78] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [80] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: xhci_pci

06:00.0 SATA controller [0106]: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362 SATA Controller [197b:2362] (rev 10) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8P67 Deluxe Motherboard [1043:8460]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 30

   I/O ports at b040 [size=8]

   I/O ports at b030 [size=4]

   I/O ports at b020 [size=8]

   I/O ports at b010 [size=4]

   I/O ports at b000 [size=16]

   Memory at fe610000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

   Capabilities: [8c] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

07:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394) [0c00]: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller [1106:3044] (rev c0) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Motherboard [1043:81fe]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

   Memory at fe500000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   I/O ports at a000 [size=128]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

#
```

----------

## The Doctor

I'm a bit surprised no one said this yet.

Go to Kernel Seeds and simply follow the directions. Unfortunately, Pappy hasn't been making new seeds for a long time, but your default .config should be a good starting point anyway. You should get a solid bootable kernel that you can then tweak as desired.

----------

## Oniryczny

Well I found my motherboard on theese seeds

but am I right that I only need to enable those few drivers to work with my board or do I need more?

----------

